# Goodnews River, Alaska Report; 8/6-13 trip



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

I posted this report with a lot of pictures in the Fly Fishing Forum but it also seems to apply here.

I've been to AK 9 times, 5 road access trips, 3 lodge trips and 1 guided raft trip. The guided rafting and camping on the river at a new spot most nights has been my favorite thus far.

The rafting/tents is a bit physically challenging but I hope to do something similar in 2 years, body and budget willing 

Here's the thread:


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/f...laska-report-recruits-needed-for-2017.546057/


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> I posted this report with a lot of pictures in the Fly Fishing Forum but it also seems to apply here.
> 
> I've been to AK 9 times, 5 road access trips, 3 lodge trips and 1 guided raft trip. The guided rafting and camping on the river at a new spot most nights has been my favorite thus far.
> 
> ...


Sounds like at great way to see and fish more!

I just was in Ketchikan 8/7-8/17 The silvers were late this year..............


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Rico said:


> Sounds like at great way to see and fish more!
> 
> I just was in Ketchikan 8/7-8/17 The silvers were late this year..............


Here's a video my friend made of our trip.






How did you like Ketchikan?


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

Nice Video!

Ketchikan wasn't to bad, but I preferred the trips out of anchorage via car and tent....... You get to see ALOT of what Alaska has to offer that way

We rented a house and boat for 6 days and than did a charter for 2 days.
The only complaint was having to come home.
But I did bring home 235lbs of salmon and halibut and a lil rock fish.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Great video! I really enjoyed how you captured the beauty of the land, wilderness, and the float. Great job!

Marc


----------

